# ich info



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

instead of coying articles ill just post some links i think are good i just figuer this

is the most common diesaes and feel there wasnt any good info on it especally

pics

http://www.bellaonline.com/ArticlesP/art3529.asp

http://www.aquariumpharm.com/articles/ich.asp

heres another

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/BODY_FA006


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

thx, very informative.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i hope my new fish wont die









thanks for the link


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im gonna







this cause theres good info in here i think people can use


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here is picture of my albino oscar with ich on its tail....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

male convict w/ ich....


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

another picture of the same male convict...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

male(_large_) and female(_small_) convicts w/ ich...


----------

